# Stick bow roundup



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone going to the stick bow roundup in Chester next month?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Planning on it, but I don't know if Sat or Sun yet.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd love to, but I'm pretty booked up all next month and will likely have to pass.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

That is always one of the best shoots of the year. When I lived in Olympia Washington I really saw some great stick bow shoots- 4-500 shooters with people like Glen St. Charles and his sons, John Strunk (the master self bow maker), etc. I went to one in Colorado that had over 900 shooters. This was back in the 80's

It's great walking around with that many longbows, recurves, back quivers, and wooden arrows.

THE JAMMER


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

My son and I will be there, maybe for both days.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Planning to shoot on Sat. Can't hardly wait !!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I may be there. I used to be the biggest vendor their with crazy horse archery back in the 90s. Used to have about 5 - 6 of us flint nappers there.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Flint knapping ??? DAng beer4bait, is there anything you don't do?? You're a man after my own heart. I tried that once, and failed miserably.

THE JAMMER



BEER4BAIT said:


> I may be there. I used to be the biggest vendor their with crazy horse archery back in the 90s. Used to have about 5 - 6 of us flint nappers there.


----------

